# Eat the Weeds !



## bryanpaul (Jul 16, 2011)

theres a real good youtube channel and website called EatTheWeeds .......LOTS of videos and info on foraging fer wild food........... http://www.youtube.com/user/EatTheWeeds
www.eattheweeds.com


----------



## sideshowbxb (Jul 16, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> theres a real good youtube channel and website called EatTheWeeds .......LOTS of videos and info on foraging fer wild food........... http://www.youtube.com/user/EatTheWeeds
> www.eattheweeds.com


thanks for posting stuff like this man, this is important stuff man


----------



## Monterey (Aug 13, 2012)

Dandelions, man. The flowers and leaves are edible and really good for you on many levels. When I see one I always grab a few leaves for a snack. They taste pretty good, too.

- Monterey


----------

